# Build a steam car



## galglg (Oct 24, 2013)

Build a steam car
This is a complex and lengthy process, the initial idea of &#8203;&#8203;the steam engine mounted on the bonnet, the axial drive in the middle of the planetary gear set. Boiler rear. Steam with hose connection, the exhaust gas is discharged through the hose from the rear of the vehicle. Use new rubber tires to solve the steering wheel skid, wheel side drive.
Engine compartment re-do the paint treatment rust. Making a separate front wheel suspension. Axle mounted copper sleeve.


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 24, 2013)

Interesting project

Jim


----------



## RonGinger (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like a fun project. Where did the little planetary gear set come from?


----------



## galglg (Oct 24, 2013)




----------

